# Alphacool LCD in Aktion oder: Zusehen, wie die Rechnerauslastung ist



## Wannseesprinter (20. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

schon einige Jahre ist es her, als mir PCGH freundlicherweise im Rahmen eines Lesertests  im Jahr 2008 das Alphacool LCD zur Verfügung stellte. Das war damals noch zu Zeiten, als Windows XP beinahe auf jedem zweiten Rechner anzutreffen war. Dementsprechend haben sich zur der verstrichenen Zeit auch einige Treiberprobleme gesellt, sodass ich das Display mit Anbeginn von Windows 7 nur noch sehr dürftig betreiben konnte. Dürftig = Bei jedem Hochfahren gab es eine nervige Fehlermeldung der Anwendung "AlphaLCD". Diese Meldung konnte man wegklicken und das LCD lief dann _irgendwie, _dennoch für mich als Perfektionist in Belangen Rechner nicht zu ertragen. Das gute Stück Technik konnte leider auch nicht mit dieser Software betrieben werden, welche dann ab einem bestimmten Patchlevel von Windows 7 x64 vollständig aufhörte zu arbeiten.

Das LCD trotzdem 2014 ins neue Gehäuse mit verbaut und vorerst nicht angeschlossen. Es kam mir irgendwann der Geistesblitz, nach dem erfolgreichen Wechsel auf Windows 10 mal zu schauen, ob ich das LCD komplett abschreiben kann oder es doch irgendwie soeben betreiben kann. Nach viel Recherche das Handtuch geworfen. Es wurde überall "LCD Hype" angepriesen, aber der Umgang damit lag mir nach ein paar Minuten immer noch nicht. Nach einigen Tagen weiter Recherche betrieben, bis ich durch einen Forenbeitrag auf die Software "Aida64" gestoßen. Aida soll Treiber an Board haben und damit problemlos laufen. Und siehe da: Das Teil rennt wieder wunderbar  Mit sehr geringem Widerstand in der Einarbeitung konnte ich per "What You See Is What You Get"-Editor eine für mich perfekte Seite zaubern. Ich persönlich erwische mich selbst beim Zocken, wo es doch teils ums harte Überleben geht, wie denn so der Down- bzw. Upstream gerade der Leitung ist oder wie heiß es bei der GPU gerade her geht. 

*Wofür dieser Thread eigentlich? ->* Auf einen Blick sieht man die aktuelle Auslastung des gesamten Systems an. Von u.a. CPU, über die GPU, bishin zur Belegung der RAMs oder der Drehzahl der verbauten Gehäuse-/CPU-Lüfter - alles ist dabei. Das folgende Video zeigt euch meine Rechenkiste (Spezifikationen siehe Signatur) in verschiedenen Szenarien: 

1. PC im Leerlauf, 
2. 1080p Livestream von YouTube, 
3. Speedtest für Down- und Upstream, 
4. Prime 95 Torture Test, 
5. Furmark, 
6. Auslastung bei Rocket League (Start und während des Spiels), 
7. Auslastung bei Battlefield 1 (Start, Ladevorgang und während des Spiels).

Genug der langen Worte. Schaut euch das Video an und sagt mir doch bitte, was ihr davon haltet. Kritik, Lob, Anregungen - immer her damit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwjabSUt4Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese LCD Site von Aida64 könnt ihr euch übrigens im Anhang gerne als Vorlage nehmen. Inwiefern diese Vorlage auf größeren oder kleineren Displays skaliert, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Sehr empfehlenswerter Thread für alle Bastler unter uns hier im Forum, die es mit LCDHype probieren möchten: [HowTo] Wie man mit LCDHype ein Alphacool 240x128 Display ansteuert


----------



## Kusanar (22. Februar 2017)

Aloha Wannseesprinter!

Cool dass du deines wieder in Betrieb ist. Ich hab auch noch so eines hier rumliegen und dank fehlender  Unterstützung seitens AlphaCool gammelt das Dingens seit dem Wechsel auf  Win7-x64 im Kasten vor sich hin.

Kannst du vielleicht die Schritte aufschreiben, die durchführen musstest um das LCD zum Laufen zu bekommen? Also z.B. 1. Treiber installieren, 2. blablabla. Oder braucht es tatsächlich nur Aida64 zum Betrieb?

Danke schon mal und LG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. März 2017)

Moinsen Kusanar!

Ich hatte bei Installation von AIDA noch die ollen Treiber von AlphaLCD aktiv. Man soll nicht glauben, dass Windows 10 die so einfach schluckt. So wie es aussieht, kannst du aber auf Unstützung seitens AIDA64 hoffen. Der nutzt zumindest gekonnt die API libusb0. Evtl. reicht es darüber aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bietet dir AIDA64 tatsächlich den Rest. Richtig klasse finde ich dabei, dass das Programm nahezu jeden erdenklichen Sensor/Wert auslesen kann. Meine Liste der einzelnen Elemente ist doch sehr aufgeblasen und sogar unten noch um ein paar wenige Einträge abgeschnitten. Es befriedigt einen ohnehin unbändigen Kontrollzwang aber ungemein  Und so eine Seite hast du ohne viel Vorwissen in locker 30-45 Minuten, mit Feinschliff in 60 Minuten gezaubert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (1. März 2017)

Danke! Da bin ich doch hart am Überlegen, ob ich das Display nicht wieder aus der Versenkung hole


----------



## RainerHH (19. August 2021)

Ich habe AlphaLCD auch unter Win 10/64 am laufen gehabt. Ab und an mit Problemen.

Ich bin so froh, diese Posts entdeckt zu haben!!!!
Ich wusste nämlich gar nicht, dass AIDA  das Panel ansteuern kann, super !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

